# Stay away from the primaries!



## pdqdl (Jun 17, 2014)

A fatality happened today near KC, Mo. I didn't know any of the folks involved; Parkville is a bit out of our range.

Apparently, the deceased was in an aerial lift; probably not dielectrically certified. The story told is that the trimmer flipped some sort of safety line outside the bucket, where it connected with the primary.
http://www.aol.com/video/tree-trimmer-dies-on-the-job-after-being-electrocuted/518272481/

Clearly, this wasn't tree trimming done by a line clearance worker. If it had been, I'm sure the incident would never have happened. When you see the primary and the close proximity to the tree, you have to wonder why the power company ever let it remain that close.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh boy. 

I got invited by another contractor today to bid the removal of the tree involved in the fatality above. It's a nice tall pin oak, with no sign of disease or other problems. Easy...except for the eensie little primary underneath it. It looks like a 7k line to me.

I haven't gotten to speak to the owner yet. We'll do the tree if my quote works for them, but you can bet we will let line clearance do their "make safe" first. I suspect that KCPL will have a big interest in seeing that this particular tree is safe from electrocuting any more ignorant tree trimmers.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2014)

KCPL called us right back today, indicating that their "make-safe" would consist of cutting all the top off the tree to below the primary.

In over 20 years, they have never called me back within a week, much less the next day. I guess they don't want any more bad press on that tree.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 9, 2014)

Be careful out there, people.


----------

